

Tourniquet - selenamarie
http://zareason.blogspot.com/2012/07/tourniquet.html

======
selenamarie
For those following the UEFI Secure Boot stuff, good read. Goes into why this
is problematic -- specifically the rebranding of Linux on the desktop as
insecure.

